# REC - Roasted Pepper and Basil Skewers



## SierraCook (May 20, 2005)

I thought this recipe sounded yummy. It would be great to take as an appetizer to a party or as a dish for a lunch or brunch. 

Roasted Pepper and Basil Skewers

1 pkg. (16 oz.) mozzarella cheese, cut into 16 cubes
16 fresh basil leaves 
2 medium yellow or red peppers, roasted, cut into 16 small squares 
16 small cherry tomatoes 
16 toothpicks or small wooden skewers 
1/3 cup KRAFT Special Collection Classic Italian Vinaigrette Dressing 


Insert 1 cheese cube, basil leaf, pepper square and tomato onto each toothpick; place in small shallow dish. Pour dressing over skewers. Let stand 20 min. to marinate, turning occasionally. Remove skewers from marinade just before serving. Discard marinade. 

*How To Roast Peppers* 
Arrange whole bell peppers or large chile peppers on foil-lined baking sheet. Place under broiler 2 to 4 inches from heat source. Use kitchen tongs to turn peppers as skin becomes blackened. Continue rotating peppers until skin is entirely blackened. Using tongs, put blackened peppers in a paper bag; close bag. Keep peppers in bag until cooled completely, about 20 minutes. Remove peppers from bag. Peel away blackened skin using a small knife; discard skin. Cut peppers in half lengthwise; discard seeds, using knife edge. Then, use roasted peppers as directed in recipe.


----------



## shammrok (May 23, 2005)

Sounds like a great recipe, simple and tasty. I love roasted peppers.


----------

